# Old bell hotel derby-november 2012



## johno23 (Nov 27, 2012)

The Old Bell Hotel in Derby was one of several coaching inns in the area that are steeped in history.
It was built circa 1680 by the Meynell family who were of the higher gentry classes of the time.
It was later extended in 1776 to include a grand ballroom and additional ancillary areas to the rear.
It had its own stables and livery and could accomadate horses and coaches as well as their occupants,many of them rich businessmen who had travelled long distances carrying valuables.
Therefore it also attracted vagabonds,thieves and highwaymen who would listen in to their business and then go ahead to intercept and rob them on their forward journey.
It was regularly raided by the lawkeepers of the era,but unbeknown to them the "swines"would slip into the abyss of the cellar unseen and disappear along a tunnel between here and another local coaching inn to escape.

The building has suffered many alterations over the years,most noteworthy was in 1929 when the landlord decided that it did not look old enough,so he decided to add the mock tudor black and white exterior thus hiding the traditional brick and timber construction.

On 20th June 1952, the building was listed Grade II ,it is 4 storeys high and 4 gables with leaded casement windows.It has a lovely 17th century staircase and rain water gulleys to the front elevation dated 1717.

However,the peril of recent times have overtaken the old place and it was recently closed down by the authorities due to a tragic incident which occured just outside very recently and the fact that the place seemed to be failing generally.I wont post the details of the incident here out of respect for those concerned but suffice to say it is in the Derby Telegraph news archives.

It was a very popular and busy venue in recent times however, with bands and other music events and in years past I have spent some good nights with a fair few pints in here, so I was quite saddened to see it in its current state.

This place has been totally abandoned by the looks of it and nobody seems to know what is happening with the old place.

So after some research,observations and some cheeky chat with some nearby workmen we donned suitable PPE and spent a good three hours in the place.Anyway on with the pics.





A FRONT VIEW SHOWING SIGNAGE.




FRONT ELEVATION.




A REAR VIEW SHOWING SOME OF THE DISREPAIR.




ENTRANCE YARD SHOWING MOCK TUDOR ADDITIONS OF 1929.




A VIEW ACROSS THE CITY FROM A TIRED OLD WINDOW.




PART OF THE BEAUTIFUL OLD 17TH CENTURY STAIRCASE.




UP A HIDDEN STAIRCASE WE STEPPED RIGHT BACK INTO THE 1700`S.




A TYPICAL TOP FLOOR ROOM.




ORIGINAL FIREPLACE.




THE (LOCALLY)FAMOUS ROOM 29.




TYPICAL PERIOD ROOF TIMBERS.




ONE OF OUR FAVOURITE WINDOW SHOTS.




LOOKING UP THE 17TH CENTURY STAIRS TO LANDING/ROOF TIMBERS.




PLEASE IGNORE THE RUBBISH AND CHECK OUT THE INSCRIPTION ON THE EDGE.




SUPPOSED TO BE THE MAIN OFFICE,MORE LIKE RUBBISH HQ.




PART OF THE EXTENSIVE CELLARS.




FURTHER DOWN INTO THE UNKNOWN WE GO.




STRANGE GRAFFITI ROOM.




PART OF THE GRAND BALLROOM,NOW IN A VERY SORRY STATE INDEED.




SAME ROOM FROM A DIFFERENT ANGLE.





ONE OF THE MAIN BARS.




WINDOW SHOT IN MAIN BAR.




MOCK TUDOR THEME CARRIED INDOORS TO BAR AREAS.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow! What a report, so many parts to that building! 
I can smell the top floors from here! I'd have taken days to rifle through / photograph everything in there!
Top notch stuff sir!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 28, 2012)

'kin 'ell! They left loads of stuff behind!

Very nice, I love that staircase shot.


----------



## johno23 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you,that is appreciated.
It is a work in progress,would have got more covered but the light faded and I formed the opinion that the place has "night residents"due to the stuff lying around.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 28, 2012)

johno23 said:


> I formed the opinion that the place has "night residents"due to the stuff lying around.



You wouldn't be wrong there - it's haunted.


----------



## johno23 (Nov 28, 2012)

Jimba said:


> You wouldn't be wrong there - it's haunted.



I was thinking more of the beer swilling two legged variety though


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 28, 2012)

johno23 said:


> I was thinking more of the beer swilling two legged variety though



Aaaaaah right, those too! Can't imagine it being a nice place to hang around in when the sun disappears


----------



## johno23 (Nov 28, 2012)

Jimba said:


> Aaaaaah right, those too! Can't imagine it being a nice place to hang around in when the sun disappears



Another one of our famous night explores ??????


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 28, 2012)

johno23 said:


> Another one of our famous night explores ??????



I can see a plan forming...


----------



## johno23 (Nov 28, 2012)

Jimba said:


> I can see a plan forming...



ooooh,cant wait


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm sure there are more spirits to the place than just the optics  A night in the roof void may just prove fruitful. 

Lovely piece of history mate


----------



## SCARY CURTAINS (Nov 28, 2012)

Really like the inscription on the edge and well done on finding room 29 keep up the great work.


----------



## leftorium (Nov 28, 2012)

what's the story with room 29?


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 28, 2012)

leftorium said:


> what's the story with room 29?



http://www.essive.co.uk/investigations/bell_derby/bell.htm

Load of old cobblers if you ask me but I guess it keeps 'em of the streets


----------



## Bones out (Nov 28, 2012)

Room 29 at the Bell Inn, Sadler Gate, which used to be a hotel, is said to be haunted by young servant girl murdered by the Jacobite army in 1745.

And I have a 12' wanger.


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 28, 2012)

Good report, the building is amazing-its such a shame what happened with its closure [and very close to home for me] but I heard it was on its last legs anyway. They now run some similar place just round the corner [the previous landlords].
Its seen some good US punk bands play while I have been in Derby. Good pics mate, i bet it was like a maze up there...


----------



## johno23 (Nov 28, 2012)

oldscrote said:


> http://www.essive.co.uk/investigations/bell_derby/bell.htm
> 
> Load of old cobblers if you ask me but I guess it keeps 'em of the streets





Bonesout said:


> Room 29 at the Bell Inn, Sadler Gate, which used to be a hotel, is said to be haunted by young servant girl murdered by the Jacobite army in 1745.
> 
> And I have a 12' wanger.



Hence the reason,I did not elaborate on local "folklore" about room 29.
Its good for the local tourist trade I suppose.

Personally,I/we visit places with an historians eyes and piece it together "how it used to be".

I try to avoid putting anything about "reported or documented ghost stuff" on here as I know it is frowned upon.

Thanks for the input though guys, all views welcomed and respected!!


----------



## johno23 (Nov 28, 2012)

mrtoby said:


> Good report, the building is amazing-its such a shame what happened with its closure [and very close to home for me] but I heard it was on its last legs anyway. They now run some similar place just round the corner [the previous landlords].
> Its seen some good US punk bands play while I have been in Derby. Good pics mate, i bet it was like a maze up there...



Yes it was a shame indeed.No one has "apparently"cared for the place judging by its interior state and to boot its yet another Grade II listed building in Derby going to waste

It was a maze of corridors and rooms and I am certain we only covered two thirds of it due to failing light as torches were not enough.

Always used to do the Sadler Gate circuit at Christmas etc, so holds some fond memories for us


----------



## Bones out (Nov 28, 2012)

johno23 said:


> Hence the reason,I did not elaborate on local "folklore" about room 29.
> Its good for the local tourist trade I suppose.
> 
> Personally,I/we visit places with an historians eyes and piece it together "how it used to be".
> ...



I bet you went in and thought about it thou!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cracking features there,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 28, 2012)

Great post


----------



## leftorium (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd never heard that before, I've lived nearby for most f my life - mind you the Bell was a bit too old and then a bit too grebo for my young self  I was a Vines man back in the day


----------



## peroxidetim (Nov 29, 2012)

Do you have an idea how long the place had been abandoned (d*mn, bad english haha).
It seems to be abandoned for such a long time... or better said: I looks like the upstairs part of this building has never been tidied of cleaned or cared for! 

nice report, love the deail info about the history!


----------



## birdinanaviary (Nov 29, 2012)

It's been abandoned since may bank holiday time, it was a family member of a close friend involved in the tragic incident, it's a shame, everyone used to go there even tho it was grotty it Has seen some awesome evenings, and bands 
It fell to totally the wrong kind of management in the end ......
I'm glad to see it closed to be honest and I'd feel wrong derping it myself but it has been crying out or someone to take a look


----------



## scribble (Nov 30, 2012)

I was at a punk gig there only this year. I didn't realise it had gone.


----------



## Jumpin' Jax (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for that! I had no idea it had closed - hells bells, I loved that place in my younger days! Game of pool, a pint of snakebite and 20 menthols and I was set for the night! That's made me v sad that it's in such a state now  
Awesome pics though - sterling work!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 11, 2012)

What a shame such a historic beautiful building has been left in that state. Fab interesting report, I enjoyed


----------



## johno23 (Feb 20, 2013)

Following on from my thread on The Old Bell Hotel,Derby,People may be pleased to see that the place has been saved and is to be restored by a local businessman.He should be highly commended and it is heartening to see when so many listed buildings are left to rot or are otherwise destroyed.

Please check out the link from the Derby Evening Telegraph as follows for the full story http://www.thisisderbyshire.co.uk/O...ump-pound-1m/story-18190448-detail/story.html


----------



## DMG15 (Feb 20, 2013)

Good to see it being given lease of new life


----------



## griffo (Feb 21, 2013)

that's in saddler gate? i worked in a shop opposite back in the mid 90's - all the buildings in that street had crazy old spooky attics! i remember bank holiday all-dayers there too.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice report...wow i didn't realise that mock tudor was put up in the 1920s!

I was poking my nose through them broken lead windows around nov '12 wondering how to get in

Saw some pints still left on the bar so thanks for filling in the gaps


----------



## chambta (Apr 3, 2013)

Had a pint in there with the lady I have two children with now on the night we first met. Think my Dad had his first ever job there too in the early 70s.


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 8, 2013)

great report, place looks a right shithole, thanks for sharing


----------



## muppet (Apr 8, 2013)

looks like it nice place once shame to see it like this . thanks for sharing


----------



## Bones out (Apr 8, 2013)

chambta said:


> Had a pint in there with the lady I have two children with now on the night we first met. Think my Dad had his first ever job there too in the early 70s.



I think it's great when people have memories from the past and associations with buildings when they pop up.


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Apr 12, 2013)

Some good pictures, I bet this place is easy Haunted lol


----------

